# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Copépodo.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros, os presento este copépodo encontrado juntos con microalgas como Oscillatoria y Mougeotia en un charco en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla.
Los copépodos (Copepoda) son una subclase de crustáceos maxilópodos de tamaño muy pequeño, muchas veces microscópicos, muy abundantes tanto en agua dulce como salada. Se conocen unas 12.000 especies.
Dejo este enlace para más información, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copepoda.







Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias compañeros por los thanks.
Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## ben-amar

Un bichejo muy raro, no me extraña que no se pueda ver. La naturaleza es sabia y no quiere aterrorirarnos jejej

----------

